# Police Officer Jeff Shelton Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Police Officer Jeff Shelton 
*Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department*
*North Carolina*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 1, 2007Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 31, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Shelton and Police Officer Sean Clarke were shot and killed after responding to a disturbance call.

At approximately 2330 hours, Officer Shelton and Officer Clarke responded to a disturbance call in an East Charlotte housing complex on Barrington Drive. While investigating the disturbance, a struggle with one suspect ensued during which Officer Shelton and Officer Clarke were both shot.

Both Officers were transported to the Carolinas Medical Center where they died from their injuries.

Officer Shelton had served with the Charlotte-Meckenburg Police Department for six year and was assigned to the North Tryon Division. He is survived by his wife.
Related Line of Duty Deaths Police Officer Sean Clarke
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC
EOW: Sunday, April 1, 2007
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department
601 East Trade Street
Charlotte, NC 28202

Phone: (704) 336-2337


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

*R.I.P.*


----------

